# New position



## billfinn (Jun 14, 2019)

After a year as a temp (it was supposed to be 2 months) I am moving on, going back to Purchasing, this time at a Level ! Trauma Center.
The project I did and re did and re did is now ready for prime time.  To all the wonderful folks who answered my questions and showed me the way, thank you from the bottom of my heart.  Not sure how much I will get to use Excel beyond basic analysis in the new position but there are benefits and paid time off, things that do not exist when you are a temp.
Thanks to all for everything!!  I couldn't have done it without you
Thanks much,
Bill


----------



## Fluff (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words & best of luck in your new job.


----------

